# 1967 Coppertone Stingray



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have this '67 Stingray I just finished putting together. I had a bunch of parts ready to build my 1968 but the cost of painting was too great. I also have fallen for the fender less style and plan to keep my '68 as such.  I picked up this frame ,fork and chain guard to use my parts on.The re paint on this one leaves a lot to be desired but it is still painted. I put a bunch of original  and non stingray parts on it wheels are real nice rolling set of  Murray's with fresh 2.125  WW front and rear. Later Schwinn stem with a Wald version of '68 ape hangers and a new seat. Lots of shiny chrome to turn some heads. I will save my S2/S7 wheel set for my other builds but these wheels ride as smooth as any others I own. I just posted to local CL see how it goes. Thanks for looking


----------

